
Is the end of the kitchen nigh? - edward
https://www.treehugger.com/kitchen-design/end-kitchen-nigh.html
======
SketchySeaBeast
I really doubt that outcome - I feel like whoever is advocating this has never
actually used SkipTheDishes. It's neither as good as a restaurant, nor as good
as a home cooked meal. And we have cheap clothing because of outsourcing cheap
labour and material overseas - that's one mighty fast drone.

